

Source code for Skype eavesdropping trojan - tzury
http://blogs.zdnet.com/security/?p=4133

======
Zak
It bothers me that most governments in the "free world" consider privacy to be
a "national security threat". While I understand and often support
eavesdropping on criminals with appropriate judicial supervision, the idea
that privacy is first a threat and second a privilege granted by the
government is deeply disturbing.

~~~
thwarted
It's an outgrowth of the perception that the government, even in the "free
world" of democratically elected governments, is somehow separate and greater
than the citizens who provide the governments mandate and charter to exist. I
agree that it would be great if the government recognized that it should act
in the best interests of the people, not in the best interests of its own
continued existence, especially as the latter assumes that the continued
existence of the government as it is RIGHT NOW is somehow in the best interest
of the people.

